# Second MOH for COP Keating



## AWP (Jul 28, 2013)

Nicely done, SSG Carter.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57595758/white-house-announces-medal-of-honor-recipient/



> In the Oct. 3, 2009 battle at Combat Outpost Keating, Carter rescued a fellow soldier and carried him through a hail of bullets, unarmed. On that day nearly 300 insurgents, armed with automatic rifles and rocket-propelled grenades, surrounded the outpost in Afghanistan's Nuristan Province. Fifty-three Americans were stationed there; eight were killed in the battle, and 22 were wounded.


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## digrar (Jul 28, 2013)

> http://www.army.mil/medalofhonor/carter/narrative.html
> 
> *Official Narrative*
> 
> ...



Mod Edit:  Added full text for those that don't know how to clicky on the linky.


----------



## CDG (Jul 28, 2013)

Great work by Sgt Carter.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally got to read the whole narrative and Carter must have some huge brass balls.  Well done.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 1, 2013)

Well done!!


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 1, 2013)

Always good to see the recipient there to accept it in person too..
Very well done Sir!


----------

